# Commencal furious Rahmengröße



## floOhster (25. April 2022)

Hi zusammen, ich bin gerade kurz davor mir ein furious zu bestellen aber schwanke noch etwas bei der Rahmengröße.

Eigentlich bin ich mit 183 klar L in der Empfehlung, aber der aktuelle Rahmen fällt ja verglichen mit der Vorgänger Version deutlich länger aus. Ich kann mich auch erinnern, dass bei der Vorstellung einige empfohlen hatten, lieber eine Nummer kleiner zu nehmen.

Ich erhoffe mir davon ein Park Bike für Sprünge, zum rum spielen und für Tech. Maximaler Speed oder Renn Tauglichkeit sind mir nicht wichtig.

Daneben habe ich noch ein aktuelles 29er tyee das mir so von der Geo eigentlich ziemlich taugt. Das furious in L hätte nun einen deutlich längeren reach, das M etwas kürzer. Irgendwie zieht es mich eher zum M, aber habe Angst, dass es dann mit dem 27er Laufrädern und kürzerem reach vielleicht doch zu kompakt und flattrig wird.

Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?


----------



## Rischar (26. April 2022)

Ich bin 1,82 m und fahre ein Furious in L. Passt gut. Einen M Rahmen zu fahren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. 
Ich finde das Rad top. Ja, für maximal Highspeed gibt's bessere. Dafür kann das Furious ALLE Bikeparkstrecken gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floOhster (27. April 2022)

Rischar schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,82 m und fahre ein Furious in L. Passt gut. Einen M Rahmen zu fahren kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.
> Ich finde das Rad top. Ja, für maximal Highspeed gibt's bessere. Dafür kann das Furious ALLE Bikeparkstrecken gut


Klingt gut 🙂 Du fährst den aktuellen Rahmen? Mir fehlt halt das Gefühl wie sich der lange reach auf einem DH Bike anfühlt, am Enduro wären für mich 2cm mehr schon arg lang.

Wie ist der Geräuschpegel bei dem Bike, scheppert da was?


----------



## Rischar (27. April 2022)

Ich würde das Rad bei unserer Größe als normal passend bezeichnen. Auf keinen Fall als groß! 
Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass sich dein Tyee größer anfühlt.
Was man bei reinen Geometrienvergleich nicht vergessen darf: ein DH Rad ist meists tiefer im Sag, was sich dann ja wieder kürzer anfühlt.

Geräuschpegel? Flüsterleise ist es nicht, aber wirklich scheppern tut das auch nichts. Da ist nichts, was besonders negativ auffällt und laut ist. Die Züge sind gut fixiert. Der Rahmen wirkt insgesamt gut durchdacht. Das ist bei vielen anderen Rädern schlechter gemacht.

Hier meins:


----------



## floOhster (27. April 2022)

Geiles Teil, und +1 für den die Partei Aufkleber 😉
Danke schon Mal für die Infos, klingt gut und glaub ich bestell mir einfach das L 🙂


----------



## Rischar (27. April 2022)

floOhster schrieb:


> Geiles Teil, und +1 für den die Partei Aufkleber 😉
> Danke schon Mal für die Infos, klingt gut und glaub ich bestell mir einfach das L 🙂


Kaufen kaufen kaufen!

Berichte dann mal, wie es passt 😉


----------

